# HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIANE for the 6th!!



## AnnaC (Jun 5, 2014)

Just wanted to wish you a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY my friend - and hoping that you will find the time to pause for a celebratory




in your busy daily schedule.

All the best ((((HUGS)))) - Anna x


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday Diane . Wishing you a wonderful day, cant thank you enough for the love , support and advice that we all receive from you on here.

Hoping your day is filled with all things Wonderful.





Cheers Ryan


----------



##  (Jun 6, 2014)

OMG!! What an unexpected and wonderful surprise to find!! I thank you from the bottom of my heart, as you all are so important to me. You've made my day.....and now I have to get something to dry my keyboard off.

Anna, be sure, I will find time using my special glass.......


----------



## atotton (Jun 6, 2014)

Happy Birthday, have a great day.


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 6, 2014)

Happy Birthday Diane!!! Have a great day.


----------



## poniesrule (Jun 6, 2014)

Happy birthday Diane! May your day be filled with joy & blessings!


----------



## chandab (Jun 6, 2014)

Happy Birthday! Hope it's a good one.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 6, 2014)

​


----------



##  (Jun 6, 2014)

Thank you everyone! I'm back to wiping off my keyboard!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jun 6, 2014)

Don't try to blame that wet keyboard on us singing "Happy Birthday" to you from all parts of the world, and for sending you cyber-hugs on YOUR special day. It's from imbibing from that...…CUP!!!



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> OMG!! What an unexpected and wonderful surprise to find!! I thank you from the bottom of my heart, as you all are so important to me. You've made my day.....and now I have to get something to dry my keyboard off. Anna, be sure, I will find time using my special glass.......
> 
> 
> 
> Wine glass.jpg


Hope your special day was 20 times better than you'd even hoped. I know you're special to me, and I only know you from here. You're one heckuva lady!!


----------



## misty'smom (Jun 6, 2014)

Happy Birthday Diane!!!! Sorry I'm a day late......I hope you had a wonderful day yesterday!!!! Enjoy your weekend!!!


----------



##  (Jun 7, 2014)

It was a very good day, and made especially GRAND because of you all!! I am blessed for sure!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 7, 2014)

Happy Birthday Diane I'm also a day late hope it was great.


----------

